# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Drain in paving

## Lagerfan

Hi all, 
Our paving area has a silt pit (connected to aggi and eventually the stormwater) right smack in the middle that I am hoping use as a drainage point. Most runoff will drain to the lawn but since this is there I might as well use it for those occasional big downpours right? I've seen some ideas for drainage points in paving but was hoping there is some kind of pre-cast/pre-built drain and grate combo I can just lay in place with the pavers around the pit. Has anyone come across these? I'm not sure what to ask for! 
I found this on the web, which looks like the idea but I don't need a tray, just a grating insert. 
Any suggestions for brands, retailers, or even what these things are called - "recessed drain cover" I guess??? 
Cheers.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

I may be on a different track here, but you need something like a Reln stormwater pit, about 450 x 450 x 450 with an aluminium or SS lid. 
Simple to excavate,install and fit assuming the PVC is already there for you .. BUT .. a stormwater pit definitely requires concreting, can't be just set into dirt and pavers, that won't work. 
And you should check the maths of you rainfall and area to be drained, is it 1 pit, 2 or some other number?  1 is probably OK, but if you are going to do it, do it properly.

----------


## Lagerfan

Nope, you're right on track. That's what we did in the end, got a stormwater pit + grate and cut out the bottom, wedged it into the silt pit and then concreted the lot in place. The pavers butt up against the lip of the pit (which is slightly lower) and it all works a treat.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Great LF 
That's what this website is about, not wandering aimlessly around Bs on the offchance of finding something who might know something, or asking that close rello (wife's cousin's mother's mate or somesuch) who has a vague idea ... and learning afterwards that there is a better way .... 
So glad to be of service!

----------

